# Interesting Agility Weekend



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

It was not laced with lots of Q's (darn it) but we had some very nice runs. Just had some "interesting" experiences. 

Standard was first on Saturday. Course was very nice, but it was going to run fast. We had a sweeping right turn using the full width of the arena, followed by a left turn into the weaves. For me it was about the cross, do I rear on the flat after the jump before the weaves or front cross between the last two jumps? I chose the latter, hoping it would decelerate Gabby a bit more, thus help her with that weave entry. Nope. She missed it, just too much speed to find the first pole. It was her only mistake on the entire course. 

Jumpers Saturday, was very challenging, again it would run FAST. That seemed to be the theme this weekend. I handled the opening well, pushed her out and moved for the front cross, she dropped a bar at the top of the push (a jump before my front cross so it wasn't that) I don't know why. I haven't watched the video yet. Then I did something screwy in my front cross (again I have not watched) and while usually a FC keeps me "upstream" of Gabby, this one left me drifting downstream toward the falls. I ended up pushing her to the back side of the jump before the weaves as a result. I turned her around and she finished well but darn if I was not disgusted with "my" job on that course. 

Sunday standard it was a fun course. Straight forward but the fast dogs had their challenges and off course obstacles that would come more in play with speed. What I LOVED was after the dog walk, there was a go for broke line, where I could just move laterally and support Gabby and she could run on her own. It was 5 obstacles long, followed by a left turn to the teeter. The last obstacle was the same jump the dogs jumped the other direction coming from the weaves. So yup, weaves were right there, off course. I had Gabby going awesome, my plan was after the 4th obstacle to say her name 'quietly' so she would queue me in, then pull her toward the teeter. It was going as planned, except DUMB handler saw Gabby look at the teeter in the air over the last jump so I didn't say "teeter". Then Gabby landed saw the weaves and BOLTED!!!!  My motion was still moving toward the teeter, so at the last moment Gabby started to turn, and body slammed into the weaves :doh: and as I did my front cross at the teeter, with Gabby.... I saw the judges hand come down. Finished up amazing. I was playing tug with her, telling her she was good, saying 'darn weaves, stupid handler', when one of the scribes called out to me. He took his NQ off the card!!!!!!! Apparently, her head and legs never crossed the plain of the weaves, so she didn't actually enter them. So he gave me back the Q!!!!! I got a present and it isn't even my birthday!!!! That Q came with 22 MACH points

Jumpers course was tough. It was a VERY fast opening, down the ring, out of the weaves you did a couple jumps into a tunnel came out flying across the width of the ring again, and.... into a VERY tight pinwheel. Holy COW I did not realize how tight it was, until I was in it with Gabby. It was always so crowded on the walk to truly get a feel for it. Let alone run through it. My plan was to layer a jump into the tunnel, but my momentum carried me past it. So I had to MOVE to get into the pinwheel for a front cross. When I hit a new gear..... so does Gabby..... she has turbo boosters.... might have a hemi.... I don't know for sure. She dropped the first bar coming into the pinwheel BUT we were able to stay on course, through the tight pinwheel, then coming out, she dropped another bar on the way home. Sigh..... but..... she ran that course in 6.61 yards per second.... holy moly!!!!!! Her time was 25 and change and that was 3 seconds slower than the dog who won it  That dog was SMOKIN! 

I learned a lot. I learned I need to teach my dog to independently decelerate for her weave entries. I can't always be there to queue that. It's time to shift that responsibility to her. I learned do not underestimate the suction of the weaves, can be as powerful as a tunnel. I learned I need to figure out how not to over rotate or get out of my pinwheels faster to avoid being blown out of the water by my dog. And lastly, I need to learn how to move my blooming A$$ "AND" decelerate my dog at the same time. 

We have a few weeks off before our next trial. It won't be for about a month. I plan to train hard, on exercises to improve my weaknesses. I also have an obedience trial coming up before the next agility trial, with Gabby. I want Gabby to run faster, she is capable, right now she is running to me. So I have to up my game. Its fun to hear comments like "where are all these FAST goldens coming from?" Seeing them put pressure on the BC's is a lot of fun. 

All and all it was a really good weekend. Sure I would like more Q's but the lessons this dog is teaching me, is extremely valuable. I just hope she doesn't give up on me and put me up for sale and find a replacement handler. I think my biggest issue might still be completely reading the course correctly. I a heck of a lot better, but I still don't see things always the way I should until I am running. 

Ann


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

"Where are all these fast goldens coming from???"  I love it!!! Keep up the good work and I hope your obedience outing goes well, keep us posted....


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats on the Q and 22 MACH points!!!

Would love to see the video of your little speed demon.

Way to go "Gabby, give the BCs a run for the money!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok I got Gabby's videos posted. Here they are

Saturday:




 
Sunday:


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Love the video's thanks for sharing! I love the fast weaves! The call off the weaves to the teeter in that last run was close (but good call!)

I trial indoors tonight and was sort of bummed about being inside again, but your video's got me excited, thanks!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Trial on a Monday??? Where?

Ann


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Maxs Mom said:


> Trial on a Monday??? Where?
> 
> Ann
> 
> ...


CKC....I'm in Ontario! This one spot hosts weekday afternoon or evening trials, one JWW and one Standard class an evening, it's kind of awesome!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Love the videos!!! You two are looking really really good! Congrats!!


----------

